# oil problem



## altyser (Sep 30, 2005)

Ok I was just wondering when everyone turns their car on not cranked but just turn the power on, what does the oil pressure gauge read. remember that's before the car is cranked. Mine is regeristring over the 120 mark and it dropping to zero when the car is cranked. So if someone would look for me that would be great and if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It may do it as a safety feature, to let you know the guage is working. ???


----------



## hurd (Feb 18, 2006)

altyser said:


> Ok I was just wondering when everyone turns their car on not cranked but just turn the power on, what does the oil pressure gauge read. remember that's before the car is cranked. Mine is regeristring over the 120 mark and it dropping to zero when the car is cranked. So if someone would look for me that would be great and if anyone has any ideas please let me know.


 i got the same problem today, i'm getting it check out tommrow.


----------

